# Legal advice please



## mabelb (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I am hopefully going through a divorce soon but need a little bit of advice if someone could help, basically we have two houses, one the private home with a big mortgage and the other is rented out with a small mortgage so balance of rent goes to pay mortgage on private house, anyway I am working full time but am facing redundancy in the next few months and my husband is working but doesn't really ask people for money (he's a therapist) so contributes practically nothing to the household, hasn't paid anything to mortgage in over a year! Any advice I have been given is that the second house will be given to my husband in a divorce, does anyone have any experience of this, how will the mortgage be paid on the private house then if I don't have the rent from the second house to cover it?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You need to talk to a lawyer from your area. Around here, assets and liabilities are split equally. If there's concerns about being able to continue making payments after, it most likely means selling both properties, and splitting the equity.

C


----------



## mabelb (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for replying, but there is nothing selling in this area nothing unless you want to give it away, why should myself and the kids be penalised just because he can't make a living and get his own mortgage?


----------

